# If you didn't already know!



## Fernando (Jun 22, 2011)

So, I guess because my other post was not clear enough, and it was deleted, I'll post this again. 

This is a personal promotion. I *SELL* Renters insurance, Homeowners Insurance, Auto Insurance, Watercraft Insurance, Commercial Insurance and Event Insurance (I.E. Weddings).

*I'm a licensed broker/agent and I can provide my License # if you ask. *

PM me or email me at [email protected]




**Sorry It's not a book or produce bags (no offense GGT or dmmj) but I hope this doesn't get deleted. And before doing so, a PM would be nice as to the specific reason why. 

Thank you kindly


----------



## dmmj (Jun 22, 2011)

LOL it might have been an auto ban, it does happen from time to time.


----------



## Fernando (Jun 22, 2011)

stupid auto ban. It makes sense because I was banned too lol


----------



## dmmj (Jun 22, 2011)

Did you include a website? I notice when members are auto banned they usually include a website, that is why whenever I mention a website I always say yourwebsite(dot)com seems to work for me anyways welcome back and when I need insurance renewal I will be sure to look you up, assuming you have not been banned again


----------



## John (Jun 22, 2011)

How bout tortoise insurance do you sell that I live in a bad hood.


----------



## Fernando (Jun 22, 2011)

dmmj said:


> Did you include a website? I notice when members are auto banned they usually include a website, that is why whenever I mention a website I always say yourwebsite(dot)com seems to work for me anyways welcome back and when I need insurance renewal I will be sure to look you up, assuming you have not been banned again



Hmmm...from what I remember. I put my Company name and my email address...but no website. 

I did put an Eight hundred number though. 



squamata said:


> How bout tortoise insurance do you sell that I live in a bad hood.



shoooot...I even sell "Tortoise Jack" -- _the low jack for your tortoise_


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 23, 2011)

Well, the other mods and Josh can shoot me down if I'm wrong, but in my opinion, this section of the forum shouldn't be used as a commercial for your place of business. To me, personal promotion, would be to let the other members know what you do as a hobby.

In my opinion, Fernando, and I have nothing against you or your place of business, advertising that you sell insurance is spam. We have a rule against spam. It is not allowed.

Now, if Susie Cream Cheese wants to come onto the personal promotion section and let us all know that she collects flowers, dries them and makes beautiful arrangements, that's quite different than say, Joe the Plumber coming on and advertising his plumbing business.

I think if people start to abuse this section, it will probably be done away with.

( and just a note of explanation: the green produce bags were advertised for sale in the "for sale" section, not in the personal promotion section)


----------



## EricIvins (Jun 23, 2011)

emysemys said:


> Well, the other mods and Josh can shoot me down if I'm wrong, but in my opinion, this section of the forum shouldn't be used as a commercial for your place of business. To me, personal promotion, would be to let the other members know what you do as a hobby.
> 
> In my opinion, Fernando, and I have nothing against you or your place of business, advertising that you sell insurance is spam. We have a rule against spam. It is not allowed.
> 
> ...






> Members with 100+ posts can use this forum to promote their own projects: causes, websites, businesses or other endeavors



Isn't this a Business? After all, advertising a Book series for personal gain is Spam too I would think?


----------



## yagyujubei (Jun 23, 2011)

Here's a wikipedia definition of spam, and this ain't it: Spam is the use of electronic messaging systems (including most broadcast media, digital delivery systems) to send unsolicited bulk messages indiscriminately.


emysemys said:


> Well, the other mods and Josh can shoot me down if I'm wrong, but in my opinion, this section of the forum shouldn't be used as a commercial for your place of business. To me, personal promotion, would be to let the other members know what you do as a hobby.
> 
> In my opinion, Fernando, and I have nothing against you or your place of business, advertising that you sell insurance is spam. We have a rule against spam. It is not allowed.
> 
> ...


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 23, 2011)

Ok, so I'm wrong. I apologize. If you all are ok with the advertising of one's personal business or work place in the Personal Promotions, then I'm ok with it too.


----------



## Fernando (Jun 23, 2011)

It's okay Yvonne I'm not bothered. In fact, I was hoping for some response....rather then just deleting my posts (and I don't mean you personally)

As I said before, Yvonne, the fact that I'm a licensed Insurance Agent gives me the ability to sell a product (Insurance) and make money from it. 

Much like Eric stated above, selling a product is considered a business or self employment. If that is all incorrect, I would think that Josh might want to change the description of the section to something like "You may not promote anything that does not have to do with you actually creating it yourself"

I'm also very familiar with computer/internet lingo and this is definitely NOT spam.  

Edit: I posted this response later then Yvonne's. 

No need to apologize, Yvonne. I'm happy someone replied


----------



## APBT_Fanatic (Jun 26, 2011)

Sorry, you don't cover my breed!


----------



## Fernando (Jun 28, 2011)

APBT_Fanatic said:


> Sorry, you don't cover my breed!



haha! I know I know....


----------

